# Rennet bad?



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I tried to make a batch of jack cheese yesterday and after I put the rennet in I waited the time specified but it was not set up (no curd) at all. I just bought rennet but when the mail carrier delivered it, it got left out in the heat all day on the porch. Did it ruin?


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd test some in a cup of milk. Sounds like it could be ruined rennet. Sorry.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have some rennet if you need it Michelle


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like the rennet got ruined with the heat. Try a little like Judith suggested and see to be sure.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you may just need to use more as the strength deteriated possibly


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will test it out in a cup of milk. Thanks Sondra.


----------

